# Today’s hunting bows



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I am long removed from paying attention to the newest facts and features related to hunting bows, but am going on a really nice Colorado elk trip this fall and need to ’modernize’ myself a bit in preparation. Can those of you in the current know give your opinion on the better equipment available today? Is there really a big difference in what is out there now over my 16 year old Mathews Switchback? I have been shooting for 50 years and kept up pretty steady with archery technology up until the Mathews I shoot now, so I basically know nothing about the new available gear and their capabilities. Please make me a smarter shopper, thanks in advance.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

You're shooting one of the best bows ever made, if not the best. If you shoot it well, which I'm sure you do, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Technology has came a very long way. That saying. If you like your bow and shoot it well. No reason to change. Bowtechs have the easiest most tunable bows out there


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They have come a long way . If I was you I'd just go visit a bow shop and shoot a few .


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

The new bow technology has in general made bows easier to tune and more efficient. With a new bow you might be able to drop your draw weight 5 - 10 lbs and get the same performance. If you shoot your "old" Mathews good, there is no need to update unless you want a new toy. A new bow will not kill the elk any deader than your current set up. It all comes down to shot placement. Your physical conditioning may be as important as your shooting abilities in terms of success - my experience has been that it is impossible to be in too good of shape for elk hunting in Colorado. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Draggin' Fish said:


> The new bow technology has in general made bows easier to tune and more efficient. With a new bow you might be able to drop your draw weight 5 - 10 lbs and get the same performance. If you shoot your "old" Mathews good, there is no need to update unless you want a new toy. A new bow will not kill the elk any deader than your current set up. It all comes down to shot placement. Your physical conditioning may be as important as your shooting abilities in terms of success - my experience has been that it is impossible to be in too good of shape for elk hunting in Colorado. Good luck on your trip.


I have spent plenty of time in the Western States mountains and for some reason every year it gets a little more challenging, cant figure out why. I have not archery hunted Elk since 83', have not kept up with the technology past my Mathews that I really like, and mostly wondered if any of these manufacturers have figured out how to deliver heavier broad heads, for larger bodied game, at the higher speeds. Thanks for yor reply's, I appreciate other folks knowledge, always.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

dirtandleaves said:


> You're shooting one of the best bows ever made, if not the best. If you shoot it well, which I'm sure you do, I wouldn't change a thing.


Funny you say this, ever since I have had this bow I have wondered how they could ever possibly improve on the performance of archery equipment beyond this, but they have I'm sure. I still have and shoot a 70# Assenheimer recurve and will take that along too, just in case I'm really feeling it after a couple days of seeing animals.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

My vote is for the recurve, nothing like an aluminum or wood arrow for weight, you would get a pass thru no problem, Don built one helluva bow, if you ever want to part with it Let me know


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

PapawSmith said:


> I am long removed from paying attention to the newest facts and features related to hunting bows, but am going on a really nice Colorado elk trip this fall and need to ’modernize’ myself a bit in preparation. Can those of you in the current know give your opinion on the better equipment available today? Is there really a big difference in what is out there now over my 16 year old Mathews Switchback? I have been shooting for 50 years and kept up pretty steady with archery technology up until the Mathews I shoot now, so I basically know nothing about the new available gear and their capabilities. Please make me a smarter shopper, thanks in advance.


How well do you shoot the Switchback, and at what yardage are you comfortable shooting? Are you hunting with an outfitter, or is it self guided?


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I shoot a Matthews switchback XT. I bought it new when it first came out. I can’t bring myself to get rid of it. The bow shoots great and I have harvested many animals with it. I would hunt elk today with it


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Muddy said:


> How well do you shoot the Switchback, and at what yardage are you comfortable shooting? Are you hunting with an outfitter, or is it self guided?


I shoot the Mathews bow well and with confidence but really try to be patient these days and keep shots on game inside 40 yds if I can. Years ago, when I shot a lot more often, I would reach out further but have had a couple animals react enough on longer distances in the past that shot placements were affected. I don't care these days to chase a wounded animal all over creation so I put limits on myself a bit anymore. We will be hunting with an outfitter that my hunting partner has familiarity with, he hunts the West often while I'm the guy that more often says "I'm going to go", so with his regular experiences I'm looking forward to a quality time.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I put limitations on my shot distances with the Xbow, for the same reason you mentioned , deers reflexes are quick from noise and movement , where a good shot can turn bad real quick


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

PapawSmith said:


> I shoot the Mathews bow well and with confidence but really try to be patient these days and keep shots on game inside 40 yds if I can. Years ago, when I shot a lot more often, I would reach out further but have had a couple animals react enough on longer distances in the past that shot placements were affected. I don't care these days to chase a wounded animal all over creation so I put limits on myself a bit anymore. We will be hunting with an outfitter that my hunting partner has familiarity with, he hunts the West often while I'm the guy that more often says "I'm going to go", so with his regular experiences I'm looking forward to a quality time.


I would ask the outfitter what distance you should be prepared to shoot and plan accordingly. Some outfitters want you to be able to shoot at 60-70 yards, and some don’t. I’ve practiced at that distance, but I’ve never been comfortable with shooting an animal at that distance. When I lived in Colorado I joined the Colorado Bow Hunters Association and shot with those guys a lot. The club 3D course had a lot of long targets. It really increased my shooting skills shooting on that course every week. A lot of western guys seem to think of longer shots as the norm compared to us eastern guys. I’d say that your bow would be fine. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

We're kind of lucky that there are many Companies making quality bows today. It's hard for anyone to be an expert on all of them. I always follow the KISS theory by that I mean I want a bow that's simple to tune and so simple it's hard for it to get out of tune. Find the bow that feels the best in your hand, shoots accurately with out the need for a stabilizer, is quiet and is lightweight. Bows can get to be a heavy anchor climbing up and down mountains chasing elk. Don't get hung up on what some one shoots as their hands and form are different than yours so the bow that's right for them may not be the bow that's right for you. Also, don't get hung up on speed as accuracy kills speed doesn't. The draw weight should be the maximum you can draw back slowly steadily while sitting in a chair without having to raise the bow up in the air or lowering down to the ground. Practice shooting on your knees, sitting on the ground and sitting on a chair and practice shooting as fast as you can. You may only get one shot opportunity and it maybe only for a few seconds so you need to practice shooting as fast as you can say; draw aim shoot. Good luck on the bow and also on your elk hunt.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As has been stated many many times. Go and shoot any bow that catches your eye and try to not be brand loyal. Every company out there makes quality these days or they wouldn't last a year in business


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a 2007 Bowtech Tribute! I will shoot that thing forever or until it breaks so I'll probably be shooting it forever. It might be time to restring it again this summer!!


----------

